

Offline-first is people-first - nolanl
http://nolanlawson.com/2014/10/03/offline-first-is-people-first/

======
walterbell
Timeless indeed, the speed of light won't be changing soon. See also the
"cloudlets" research at CMU, [http://elijah.cs.cmu.edu/DOCS/satya-ieeepvc-
cloudlets-2009.p...](http://elijah.cs.cmu.edu/DOCS/satya-ieeepvc-
cloudlets-2009.pdf)

